# Bella's conformation... the blue girl in green



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just took these this afternoon and for once she cooperated by staying still. I was really happy with the way these pics came out so I figured I would share them with you all  Bella just turned 8 months and is just shy of 50 lbs. I was thinking of showing her. She would be a "classic" bully I believe by ABKC standards. I would love some input on her and appreciate honesty  If she isn't a good show prospect then she will just stay my pet and constant companion. Thanks all :roll:



























*MUSCLE GIRL* 































































*THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice shots!Good luck if you end up showing her


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

She is a beautiful dog =D She kind of has the body style of my Izzo , except Izzo is a little shorter .. good luck with her . I know nothing about showing so I cant really give my opinion on it .


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck- pretty girl. Nice rear legs lol.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Have you considered trying her out in the ukc? just my opinion but from what i see i think she has a chance.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

she's beautiful. looks like she has some great conformation going for her


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Someone is happy to be out of the prison cell!! She is looking great keep up the good work!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice free stack! She's looking great!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she looks great!! i also think she would do great in UKC


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words. I wasn't expecting all great feed back  makes me feel good  lol! She is UKC registered as well as ABKC. Her lines are RE/watchdog/ knowlwood/grapevine and she is a direct grandaughter off of Quake and great grandaughter to RE biggie amongst some other great bullies in her ped. She does have alot of staff blood/ ruffian blood in her from her dads side. And yes Sadie, after being crate rested for the soft tissue injury she had from knuckling over she is so done with her crate Lol! Poor girl. She is doing great though as you can see  

By you guys suggesting the UKC you saying she looks more staff right.......would she not pass for a "classic" bully?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> By you guys suggesting the UKC you saying she looks more staff right.......would she not pass for a "classic" bully?


I wouldnt say more staffy,i just simply think overall her build is more on the UKC side than ABKC Classic.She has nice conformation from what i can tell,i just personally believe she lacks the overall structure and mass of a "classic" bully.Again im no real pro thats just my 2cents based off what ive learned.I really do think she would do great in the UKC though.She is a beautiful girl and i wish yall the best of luck.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I wouldnt say more staffy,i just simply think overall her build is more on the UKC side than ABKC Classic.She has nice conformation from what i can tell,i just personally believe she lacks the overall structure and mass of a "classic" bully.Again im no real pro thats just my 2cents based off what ive learned.I really do think she would do great in the UKC though.She is a beautiful girl and i wish yall the best of luck.


I agree:goodpost: I would try UKC, the ABKC standard is much different. The guy B-Town Bullies just won Classic and you can see his dog's structure much different than your girl. By the way her rear legs are amazing looking for only 8 months that's so impressive, I can't wait to see her develop


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> By the way her rear legs are amazing looking for only 8 months that's so impressive, I can't wait to see her develop


She really is built well.:clap:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree:goodpost: I would try UKC, the ABKC standard is much different. The guy B-Town Bullies just won Classic and you can see his dog's structure much different than your girl. By the way her rear legs are amazing looking for only 8 months that's so impressive, I can't wait to see her develop


Thanks u guys. Its all hand walking and we both workout alot  she has a very nice rear end lol! Strong and well built 

However, now I am confused as hell as to what category she fits into. Her ped says bully but she does have alot of staff blood. I was told before by others on here that she should be registered with ABKC and that she is more classic bully. So I have her dual registered now. She is only 8 months and has alot more filling out to do so is it fair to say she won't fit into the ABKC as a classic bully?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Just my opinion. UKC yes ABKC No.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Thanks u guys. Its all hand walking and we both workout alot  she has a very nice rear end lol! Strong and well built
> 
> However, now I am confused as hell as to what category she fits into. Her ped says bully but she does have alot of staff blood. I was told before by others on here that she should be registered with ABKC and that she is more classic bully. So I have her dual registered now. She is only 8 months and has alot more filling out to do so is it fair to say she won't fit into the ABKC as a classic bully?


Not every dog with a Bully ped is going to be show quality you know what I mean? take a look at photos from shows around the country, the dogs winning have very Bully features, or you can see the standard for each class but papers or bully names don't really mean the dog will qualify in the show. A lot of the pet quality Bullies have scatterbred pedigrees and just one long legged dog in the pedigree can throw it all off. Look at Bernie's ped, his Dam's side threw it off completely.

American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Not every dog with a Bully ped is going to be show quality you know what I mean? take a look at photos from shows around the country, the dogs winning have very Bully features, or you can see the standard for each class but papers or bully names don't really mean the dog will qualify in the show. A lot of the pet quality Bullies have scatterbred pedigrees and just one long legged dog in the pedigree can throw it all off. Look at Bernie's ped, his Dam's side threw it off completely.
> 
> American Bully Online Pedigree


nicely said :goodpost:
also depends on UKC or ABKC.
some bullies will do very well in the ukc but now abkc and vice versa.
i would think with your girl UKC would be the way to go


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

try her in some of the ukc shows now and if she fills out more then you have a better shot switchin over .. but hell exp is great to have , take her to a few of each ! if you ask the judges they will tell you what they see and you can make a decision based on that !


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree.. I would go UKC with her. She may be a bully, but she looks more like a UKC APBT. I don't see (at this point) any bully qualities that would stand out in the ABKC ring. Not a bad thing, of course.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. She doesn't seem very bully to me either but after posting her ped on here I was told she was bully. Her ped has alot of well known RE bullies in it. We had a debate in an older thread I posted because a guy said she was pit not bully it was the "dude said i had a pit bull...not a bully" thread lol! Whatever she is don't matter to me and I know alot of dogs aren't show quality but I just wanted opinions on her. There is a UKC show coming up here in the Boston area June 4 & 5th so I will see what I decide. She maybe in heat by then and I don't think showing a dog in heat is a good idea....nor would I do that anyways lol!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dogs in heat cant show. but yeah try her out at the next show, if not for anything else just for fun and to get some experience 
Lowla isnt looking to bully right now, but we're attending the next show just to get some fun


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I know you said you had UKC and you had to register her with ABKC right? ?? 

You asked before because of what the guy said to you at the show.

AS of now she fits the UKC mold for APBT show.. a good portion of dogs arent done growing until 2; however you get the mold of how they are gonna turn out much earlier, short and stocky, tall and lean.. both your dogs parents are tall lean dogs and even though they are registered with both UKC and ABKC the dogs themselves don't fit the bully mold; they are bully by blood and its just now founding itself..

Either go UKC show and wipe your hands of bullies and dont look back or go with the bully strain and drop your UKC papers after you have your ABKC papers and wipe your hands of UKC with her and dont look back. You would want to look for something with gaff if you went bully IMO they are the most balanced of the stocky dogs and they were like that before the bully was a strain. Be patient and be smart; most of all dont waffle your decisions, Good Luck! You'll place well in the UKC esspecially if you giver her a lil more excercise  Dont know about the bully shows but Im thinking youd get slammed for bringing an APBT to the show despite her parents registery in the ABKC.. They havent got consistancy yet..


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

I think she'll do well in the UKC,like I told ya before.Btw Dogs in Heat *can* indeed be shown in the UKC


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

What?? Ain't no way in heck I would take my bitch to a show in heat lol That's crazy right there. I do agree with her being a UKC style dog as of now she is still young though so that may change as time goes on. I would go to an ADBA, UKC, AND ABKC show just for the experience.


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Meh its not that bad. Just use your head and dont be parading around with your female in heat.Keep em crated till it their turn. No big deal:roll:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> I know you said you had UKC and you had to register her with ABKC right? ??
> 
> You asked before because of what the guy said to you at the show.
> 
> ...


Actually FH, Her parents are UKC and ADBA registered. This was the breeders second litter and they just decided to go UKC this time. There last litter was both. I was going to register her with the ADBA but after posting her ped on here I was told to go the ABKC route with her. I am new to all this stuff so it's making me crazy and confused LOL! First I am being told I have a bully and not an APBT so go with ABKC and now I am being told to go the UKC route because she fits more APBT.....see why I am confused??? LMAO!

Shadyridge who posted on here is from my area and offered to help me get into showing. So I guess I could have a mentor and personal coach  This will be Bella's first heat so if it happens I won't take her to this show but I may go myself to learn and get the experience. I am seriously trying to decide which route I want to go with her. The only thing holding me back is the fact that she is a chicken and shys away from people. Loves going up to people and checking them out but as soon as they pet her over her head she looks like at them like "what are you trying to do to me". She is great at the vet and I take her to get her nails clipped every two weeks at the groomers so she gets handled by others. She gets nervous and stiff though. So she isn't a very confident girl. I don't know.....I have alot of thinking to do :hammer:


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Actually FH, Her parents are UKC and ADBA registered. This was the breeders second litter and they just decided to go UKC this time. There last litter was both. I was going to register her with the ADBA but after posting her ped on here I was told to go the ABKC route with her. I am new to all this stuff so it's making me crazy and confused LOL! First I am being told I have a bully and not an APBT so go with ABKC and now I am being told to go the UKC route because she fits more APBT.....see why I am confused??? LMAO!
> 
> Shadyridge who posted on here is from my area and offered to help me get into showing. So I guess I could have a mentor and personal coach  This will be Bella's first heat so if it happens I won't take her to this show but I may go myself to learn and get the experience. I am seriously trying to decide which route I want to go with her. The only thing holding me back is the fact that she is a chicken and shys away from people. Loves going up to people and checking them out but as soon as they pet her over her head she looks like at them like "what are you trying to do to me". She is great at the vet and I take her to get her nails clipped every two weeks at the groomers so she gets handled by others. She gets nervous and stiff though. So she isn't a very confident girl. I don't know.....I have alot of thinking to do :hammer:


Brock is like that out in the world too! But he is a total ham at shows !


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

She sure is a purdy girl!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> Brock is like that out in the world too! But he is a total ham at shows !


That's good to know


----------

